# Federal 3rd degree



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

Shot some today

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

That sounds about right lol.

I did some patterning last week, using a lead sled might i add, and STILL came away with a small bruise on my shoulder.


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

I saw a video of a couple guys testing the 3rd Degree shells in 2 guns. Neither of them shot worth a damn. They had much better results with Longbeard XR.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

UncleNorby said:


> I saw a video of a couple guys testing the 3rd Degree shells in 2 guns. Neither of them shot worth a damn. They had much better results with Longbeard XR.


I agree. I've never patterned 3rd Degree, but talking with those who have patterned them, they didn't pattern worth a darn.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

As bad as a 835 with 3 1/2". Shot it three times, rattled my teeth so bad. I gave it to my brother for a single shot. Couldn't imagine these.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Federal 3rd degree is designed to deliver even and more open pattern at 30yrds. I would not shoot it it farther than that. It's doesn't even compare to the Long beard XR. If I am hunting in the woods and expect closer shots I might consider the 3rd degree. That would be the only time to use it.


----------



## rightnow (Jun 12, 2010)

awfulpotent said:


> Shot some today
> View attachment 391321


Winchester Longbeards are simply amazing. If you haven’t tried them, you are missing out.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll stick with my 3" Remington Turkey Nitros. Out of my gun/choke combo #5's pattern nice tight groups and my shoulder doesn't hurt.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Use what ever works. Nothing kills more turkeys than patience and confidence in your equipment. 
As for recoil, only time I ever feel it is at the range. I don't even notice it when I drop the hammer on a gobblairO!


----------



## 270 Hunter (Nov 10, 2016)

Im with grey beard. Remington Nitro 3" 4s or 5s. Didnt really know it made a big difference between brands. Bought 5 different brands of turkey loads all same spec. It was amazing how out of the same gun each one patterned out. Some not even centered to the aim spot. Remingtons for my Remmi. Hope to get my bird Monday.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Pattern some 3rd degree out of a Bennelli Nova pattern this week was consistant at 40yds better than LB.My 870 likes LB. I figure I can handle the kick of a three inch for one shot.But seriously thinking about a 20 ga down the road.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

40yrds 3rd degree undertaker tube


----------

